# *** mask password in inputbox



## Kvracing (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello!

I am trying to get this access code to work.
It's for making **** in the field of an inputbox, so the password cant be seen.

I's originally a code for a 32 bit system, so the real challenge here is converting it to 64 bit.

The code are:


```
Public sPwd As String
Public gMsgTitle As String
Public gMsgType As String
Public gMsgText As String
Public gStatusText As String

"FindWindowA" (ByVal lpClassName As String, _
ByVal lpWindowName As String) As Long

Private Declare PtrSafe Function FindWindowEx Lib "user32" Alias _
"FindWindowExA" (ByVal hWnd1 As LongPtr, ByVal hWnd2 As LongPtr, _
ByVal lpsz1 As String, ByVal lpsz2 As String) As LongPtr

Public Declare PtrSafe Function SetTimer& Lib "user32" _
(ByVal hwnd&, ByVal nIDEvent&, ByVal uElapse&, ByVal _
lpTimerFunc&)

Public Declare PtrSafe Function KillTimer& Lib "user32" _
(ByVal hwnd&, ByVal nIDEvent&)

Private Declare PtrSafe Function SendMessage Lib "user32" Alias _
"SendMessageA" (ByVal hwnd As LongPtr, ByVal wMsg As LongPtr, _
ByVal wParam As LongPtr, lParam As Any) As LongPtr

Const EM_SETPASSWORDCHAR = &HCC
Public Const NV_INPUTBOX As Long = &H5000&
```
And Function:


```
Public Function TimerProc(ByVal lHwnd&, ByVal uMsg&, _
ByVal lIDEvent&, ByVal lDWTime&) As LongPtr

Dim lTemp As Long
Dim lEditHwnd As Long
lTemp = FindWindowEx(FindWindow("#32770", "gMsgText"), 0, "Edit", "")
lEditHwnd = FindWindowEx(FindWindow("#32770", "gMsgTitle"), 0, "Edit", "")

Call SendMessage(lEditHwnd, EM_SETPASSWORDCHAR, Asc("*"), 0)

KillTimer lHwnd, lIDEvent
End Function
```
Input box:


```
Private Sub OpnAdm_Click()

gMsgTitle = "Begrenset Omrde"
gMsgType = vbOKOnly + vbInformation
gMsgText = "Tast inn passord"
  

lTemp = SetTimer(Me.hwnd, NV_INPUTBOX, 1, AddressOf TimerProc)
sPwd = InputBox(gMsgText, gMsgTitle)


If strPasswd = "" Or strPasswd = Empty Then
Exit Sub
End If

If strPasswd = "yslg53481" Then
DoCmd.OpenForm "frmBatchReg"
Else
MsgBox "Beklager, du har ikke tilgang til denne delen av programmet", vbOKOnly, "Sikkerhetssjekk"
Exit Sub
End If


End Sub
```
Missing anything? The error I get is type missmatch on AddressOf TimerProc. But I know its also needs converting to 64 bit. Don't know how tough. Have 2013 Access

I know its 1000 times easier to just make a new form and pwd mask the inputmask, but this is not the case here. I rather have more code and less forms, and it get's on my nerves that I cant find it out, so just need see this through, especially when so many other 32 bit users got it to work

Anyone know what to do here?


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Cross-posted at:
*** mask password in inputbox
and at:
*** mask password in inputbox - VBA Visual Basic for Applications (Microsoft) - Tek-Tips
and at:
*** mask password in inputbox | Windows Secrets Lounge
and at:
*** mask password in inputbox

For cross-posting etiquette, please read: Excelguru Help Site - A message to forum cross posters


----------



## Kvracing (Nov 14, 2014)

Sorry, did not know about this etiqette. Have posted the issue on several sites, and I will follow up closly. I do not wish for anyone else to use as much time on this as I have done, so when it's solved it goes out on every forum


----------



## Kvracing (Nov 14, 2014)

Posted this on other forums; Just for information (got some angry moderators breathing down my neck: 
I have posted this issue on several forums, simply because I don't think it's an easy fix, and most likley It's just a few people who can solve this. Where they are is hard to know, so I have multiplyed the chances of finding them by going wide on the internett  Do not worry on dobbeltsolving this problem, the minuite we find a solution its out on every forum. I don not want others to use as much time on this as I have. In fact I hope to mabe make a youtube video  But first the problem needs solving  So thx anyway for reading, I am quite on my deapth here now, so ain't getting further here without anyone with a little more experience 

Regards
-Kv


----------



## Kvracing (Nov 14, 2014)

If you guys wanna follow this challenge, it's live on other forums aswell 

Hide Password in Input Box - Page 2 - Access World Forums
password masked msgbox on msaccess 64 bit - Page 2
How to Mask Password in Inputbox - Toolbox for IT Groups
*** mask password in inputbox
*** mask password in inputbox - Microsoft Access / VBA
*** mask password in inputbox - VBA Visual Basic for Applications (Microsoft) - Tek-Tips
*** mask password in inputbox
*** mask password in inputbox
MS Excel, Access and VBA Discussion Forum
*** mask password in inputbox-VBForums
View topic - *** mask password in inputbox • Pico Technology
*** mask password in inputbox | Windows Secrets Lounge
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f57/mask-password-in-inputbox-919138.html#post5796610
Access Help and How-to - Microsoft Office Board Message

Mostly there is just answers talking about textboxes  But some good answers aswell 

I will post the *Solution* on every forum when we find it


----------



## Kvracing (Nov 14, 2014)

Ty for answers, but this took to much time. So I converted to 32 bit. Solved the whole problem


----------

